# Palladium liquid solution



## perman666 (May 23, 2013)

I have chance to buy few litars of "unknown" palladium solution.

I got 2 bottles for sample. Liquid is transparent light yelow color.
Liquid has no smell and I think that is not any acid in it. All information
that I get from my seller is that is using for plating ( galvanisation ).

I don't have idea how to test how much Pd is inside.

I made an experiment with laboratory automatic pippette and I get results
that this liquid is 10% heavier than water in same volume.

Any idea how much can this worth?


----------



## lazersteve (May 23, 2013)

If it's acidic you can easily cement the Pd with Aluminum or Zinc.

I moved this to the PGMs section.

Steve


----------



## kkmonte (May 23, 2013)

I would say not that much, here a link that kadriver explains how to determine the concentration.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=15177

I'm running an aftermarket cat right now, and I think most of it is going to be paladium, (can't be too much since it's an aftermarket one) and here is a picture of my liquid (alot darker then yours). Will let you know in a day or two how much I get.


----------



## Lino1406 (May 23, 2013)

No faint ammoniac smell?
Check a sample by adding NaOH
(under the hood)


----------



## perman666 (May 24, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> If it's acidic you can easily cement the Pd with Aluminum or Zinc.
> 
> I moved this to the PGMs section.
> 
> Steve




I put 30ml in erlenmayer and start to adding Zinc inside. Momentaly start to swirlng and making small black
particles. Liquid becomes transparent, no more yellow color.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (May 24, 2013)

If the solution has changed the colour then that means that the palladium has been fully reduced from the solution.

Filter the solution and collect the reduced powders and treat them with HCl; so that any leftover zinc is digested, and then wash it with boiling water x3 times and then you will have some clean Pd powders.


----------



## kkmonte (May 24, 2013)

I thought i've read on here that HCL can dissolve palladium as well as the zinc?


----------



## jeneje (May 24, 2013)

One sure way to test the solution is to use DMG if it has Pd in it - it will show up.

Ken


----------



## perman666 (May 27, 2013)

I have processed 700ml of this palladium chloride solution.
I put 22.4 grams of pure Zinc powder inside and after maybe 60mins I got small
black particles, like small sponge pieces on the bottom of the flask.

After that I wash few times with water and treated with HCL to remove any extra Zinc and washed again.
And after that I filtered this on vacuum filtration.

I got 1.45 grams of fine black powder ( I hope this is palladium powder ).
What can I do with that powder now? How much Palladium metall can I get from this?


----------



## 9kuuby9 (May 27, 2013)

you should keep adding zinc until the colour of the solution turn colourless; this indicates that the Pd is reduced out of the solution.

The powders you end up with (after cleaning with HCl, etc..) should be pure Pd.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 28, 2013)

perman666 said:


> I have processed 700ml of this palladium chloride solution.
> ...
> I got 1.45 grams of fine black powder ( I hope this is palladium powder ).
> What can I do with that powder now? How much Palladium metall can I get from this?


1.45 / 0.7 = 2.07 g/liter
Just multiply that with the volume you have and you will have the result. Given that the concentration is the same in all liquid. If there are several bottles, use stannous and dilution to compare it and verify that it is the same concentration.

You said it was for plating and galvanization, palladium is a bad metal to use for galvanization, it would only protect nobler metals. Zinc is the most common metal used for galvanization.

And there is one thing I'm a bit worried about. I'm no expert in plating but any unknown plating solution could be extremely dangerous if it contains cyanide. Could this be a cyanide bath? Acid and cyanide will give off a toxic gas.
If you measure the pH and it is basic then there is a risc of it being cyanide based. If it is acidic then there is no danger.

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (May 29, 2013)

I do have about 0,4 liter of solution with nearly one gram of Pd dissolved in it. Color is much darker than yours. I would say it is brown.


----------



## perman666 (May 29, 2013)

Liquid that I refined wasnt usual Palladium chloride.
It was something similar like this on link:

http://www.goldn.co.uk/palladium-plating-solution/

I have seen liquid that contains 100gr per liter and it was also yellow.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (May 29, 2013)

I think because of the HCl solution it contains; it has a deep yellow color.

The yellow solution contains; 10g/l on this site http://www.goldn.co.uk/palladium-plating-solution/

While a dark brown solution contains; 5g/l on this site http://twlgroup.net/palladium.htm

The dark brown solution might contain HNO3; resulting in a dark color.


----------



## Lou (May 30, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> perman666 said:
> 
> 
> > I have processed 700ml of this palladium chloride solution.
> ...




Palladium cyanide is exceedingly insoluble, so if it is a cyanide based bath, there will be no Pd used.

Typically, these Pd baths are palladium-tin seeders used on plastic parts. They are acidic. 

Other Pd baths are made from the complex ammine salts much like the P and Q salts found for platinum coatings. Those are invariably alkaline.


----------



## g_axelsson (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Lou, I didn't know that. 

Göran


----------

